# 2002 dodge ram rear end noise



## Dean007 (Sep 26, 2008)

My 2002 dodge ram 1500 is making a rubbing noise coming from the rear end passenger side, The brakes were just done about 4 months ago, I checked them over and everything looks fine, the noise is not constant but seems to make it during every rotation of the wheel and the noise sound does not change when the brakes are pressed. I going to put the rear end on jack stands and put it into gear to get a close look to see if I can pin point the exact cause of the noise but was wondering if anyone had any suggestions at to what it may be or what I should look for?
thanks


----------



## AHammen (Dec 28, 2007)

could be wheels bearings but that noise would be more high pitched. if it is a low tone noise i would be focused on the rear end, either carrier bearings or pinion bearing.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Check the squeelers on the pad or the dust cover might be rubbing. I think that truck has the e break on the inner side of the rotor. Perhaps a piece of dirt or a spring came off. Simple test try to apply the E break while moving to see if the pitch changes.

Good luck

DAFF


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a 2002 1500 also that had rear end noise. It would only make noise when you would turn. I took the differential cover off to replace the fluid and metal chunks came falling out. I don't know what broke but it still works and doesn't make any noise so I will drive it till it locks up.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Can you get pic of that chunks metal?

That one If I see like that chunks I would not drive and put another rear axle if you are 200 miles away and rear axle gave up then you be in trouble how to get home. 


That could be brake apart in drum cause noise. My 89 F150 I got free, neighbor told me do not drive without replaced rear axle so I start apart rear axle, and found that brake's spring on shoe fall then grind in drum that could be explain noise that he been hear until sudden something jam.

Do you see any oil on brake or axle shaft then it could be bearing seizure and spun in housing.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

*Rear end noise*

If the noise sounds more like a squeek.. check your u-joints. There is some kind of coating on the u-joint that causes a squeek when they get worn. You will hear it mostly when you accelerate and after driven for a while. Good luck.


----------

